# $132 roast



## MTN REMODEL LLC

WOW....!!!!!!!!!

(But it's good to know that we don't have inflation....just ask the FED or Munckin.):wink2:


----------



## de-nagorg

I just found a way to supplement my piddly SS check.

Buy Prime Rib here for$10.00 a pound, and ship it to you suckers in Florida for $20.00 a pound.

Beef is less costly here in Cattle Country. :devil3:


ED


----------



## kwikfishron

I'm in beef country too and that would be $15 a pound here (just under $20 a pound with no bone).

Chicken and pork are cheap here. Less than $2 a pound most of the time for boneless breast and pork loins.

The price of beef the last few years has turned me into a white meat guy (which is fine).

About once a month I'll buy me a $12-$15 ribeye steak just to get my beef fix under control.

Enjoy Startingover. :smile:


----------



## Startingover

Im afraid to cook it. What if I ruin it?

We like Yorkshire pudding normally with this roast but this time I think it will be too much food an not sure if Yorkshire pudding reheats.


----------



## Nik333

Looks like 3 of those lbs were bone, from some old bull who was past his prime. They ripped you off. Apparently, they think you will pay. When you go back, if you go back, be cautious.


----------



## kwikfishron

Startingover said:


> Im afraid to cook it. What if I ruin it?


Who would ever think that a hunk of beef could cause stress? :biggrin2:


----------



## Two Knots

Yikes! I hope it’s delicious.


----------



## BigJim

Had he handed that to me and I saw the price, I would have handed right back. There was no need for him to figure his blame vacation in on that roast. My stars.


----------



## Bud9051

When younger I occasionally let my stupid pride prevent me from asking stupid questions like "How Much". Now a bit older and wiser and having bought a few products that turned out to not be what I expected I ask. And ask. And ask again. Not that some don't get past me but I've become an embarrassment to my wife as she would rather pay than ask. 

Let us know how it turns out, hopefully great and that will offset some of the price. Pretend it is from the fanciest restaurant you know of.

Bud


----------



## Startingover

This is a specialty market that’s been around a long, long time and you can always trust that anything you get there will be the best. They carry Angus and grass fed beef. Their beef is cut to order. (I laughed at one guy who said you could easily spend $200 in there.) They stand behind everything.

You can get things like stuffed pork chops ready to cook and stuffed an breaded chicken breast which are wonderful, and Beef Wellington. They freezer wrap things if you ask. I bought 2 meatloafs for the freezer also. 

I can’t afford to go often.


----------



## Bud9051

Just thinking if you haven't started cooking that beast yet, cut the main portion of the meat off of the bone, leaving enough so the bones can later become another meal. Then you should be able to cut the rest into two steak portions for the two of you. The remaining bone portion with lots of meat has several options.

Bud


----------



## Nik333

You can kill three birds with one stone -


Eat the roast


Make Bone Broth


Make liquid Bone Meal fertilizer. :biggrin2:


I know nothing about the fad of Bone Broth, but, here goes -


https://www.masterclass.com/articles/how-to-make-bone-broth


https://homeguides.sfgate.com/make-liquid-bone-meal-fertilizer-40172.html


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC

Startingover said:


> *Im afraid to cook it.* What if I ruin it?
> 
> We like Yorkshire pudding normally with this roast but this time I think it will be too much food an not sure if Yorkshire pudding reheats.


\
Oh....Gosh....You're not going to ruin that rare beef by cooking are ya...????


----------



## Startingover

Nik, i have bought 2-3” bones there in the past and roasted them. They made good stock but it was a lot of effort. These days I buy canned. But as long as I have the bones might as well.



Bud and Nik. 
See, thats why I like this forum. I’m still in shock and hadn’t considered the juicy bones! Great ideas.

Bud, cutting it up will solve my dilemma. Otherwise, since its thick it might be overcooked outside an under cooked in middle.

Unless this taste like liquid gold I’ll stick with the (reasonable priced) Choice prime rib at the grocery store which was really good.


----------



## Nik333

I was speaking tongue in cheek. I've only made bone broth, by chance, when I boil a turkey or chicken carcass left over after a roast, for split pea soup. I always figured the extra calcium (white foam on the top) would be good for us.


----------



## SeniorSitizen

I'm beginning to understand why the grass is getting tall, you can't afford a new walk behind mower but you eat high in the hog, oh sorry, that's beef.:vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## de-nagorg

MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> \
> Oh....Gosh....You're not going to ruin that rare beef by cooking are ya...????


That's the way I eat my weekly steak.

The Cowboy way.

Knock the horns n hooves off, wipe it's nose, n nasty a$$, and carve off a hunk. :devil3:

I love me some RARE beef.

ED


----------



## Startingover

You guys are funny.


----------



## Old Thomas

We go to a steakhouse for lunch every Friday so we quit buying steak to cook at home. I get a salad, bread, potato and a moderately sized steak for a decent price. Then I go home and take a nap.


----------



## de-nagorg

Old Thomas said:


> We go to a steakhouse for lunch every Friday so we quit buying steak to cook at home. I get a salad, bread, potato and a moderately sized steak for a decent price. Then I go home and take a nap.


Sizzler opened up here about 35 years ago, and I was in there every week, getting the rare Prime rib. 

The place was always busy, but closed in about 10 years.

I miss that place. 


ED


----------



## jbfan

Here are some precooked and shipped.
$169 for 5 pounds

https://www.mackenzieltd.com/prime-...rm=4584551174974607&utm_content=Entrees: Beef


----------



## huesmann

Startingover said:


> I can’t afford to go often.


If that's what the roasts cost, I can't afford to go _ever!_ :vs_laugh:


----------



## Colbyt

Make sure the butcher most separated the meat from the ribs before he trussed it up.


Then carefully follow the direction on this page https://www.seriouseats.com/2009/12/the-food-lab-how-to-cook-roast-a-perfect-prime-rib.html


The secret is is in the reverse sear method revealed in the last 2 paragraphs. Do keep in mind the entire process is temperature driven and not timed.


----------



## Startingover

Colbyt, YES. The The bone is separated but then tied together. but you can kind of see in my photo. I didn’t notice at the market or I would have asked why. 

So, last night daughter kept texting me her opinion (she can be a little pushy) She thinks I should take it out several hours before, set on counter, to get it to room temperature. Yes a lot of recipes like Bon Appetit etc. say that but I’m cautious. I don’t want bacteria or toxins on the outside. I’ll take it out one hour before. Last night she nagged me to take the the wrapper off so the meat could dry out on the outside. Something about a nice crust. I’m glad she’s taking such an interest. I read a lot of recipes online and they talked about Heat.....starting at low and ending high......or the reverse starting high and ending low. I have always start high to seal in the juices

Anyway somehow my quick Sunday dinner of purchased rotisserie chicken turned into this or ordeal where I practically had to get up at the crack of dawn (if she had her way) to set this roast out. But, we just happened to be near this market yesterday so we were happy for an opportunity to stop in. We’re having fierce storms so this will be something fun to do inside today. I’m embarrassed that my dessert is a frozen pie and seems so unworthy. 

Another thing I wonder about. Potatoes, (No doubt I sound like I’ve never cooked before). I always buy bags of potatoes at Walmart. Either Idaho or Russet. neither was available. Only “WHITE potatoes” that’s kind of vague.

I’m going back to read your link, thank you


----------



## de-nagorg

Do you have a large airtight Tupperware container, or even a roasting pan with a lid?

Then you can place the roast in there to warm it to room temperature in, before cooking.


ED


----------



## Startingover

No. Only thing big enough is a stockpot.


----------



## Colbyt

I normally do not let a 4 bone one set out for more than the hour.


Loosely covered in the fridge overnight.


Low first, rest high heat does not dry the meat out if cooked to no more than medium. If you want well done save your money and buy a chuck roast.


----------



## SeniorSitizen

You don't have enough money remaining :vs_laugh:to go buy a large enough tupper, but in some instances plastic wrap or aluminum foil will suffice as a cover.


----------



## J. V.

Startingover said:


> Im afraid to cook it. What if I ruin it?


How will you ruin it? Its probably one of the easiest things to make. I do understand it might be a little different than what you normally cook, but from your posts, you are for sure capable.



Nik333 said:


> I was speaking tongue in cheek. I've only made bone broth, by chance, when I boil a turkey or chicken carcass left over after a roast, for split pea soup. I always figured the extra calcium (white foam on the top) would be good for us.


The white foam on top is scum and should be skimmed off as soon as it appears on the surface.
Some chefs actually bring the meat and or bones to the boil. Then when the foam appears, they drain all the liquid out of the pot and start with new liquid.



Colbyt said:


> Make sure the butcher most separated the meat from the ribs before he trussed it up.
> Then carefully follow the direction on this page https://www.seriouseats.com/2009/12/the-food-lab-how-to-cook-roast-a-perfect-prime-rib.html
> The secret is is in the reverse sear method revealed in the last 2 paragraphs. Do keep in mind the entire process is temperature driven and not timed.


I have never known any butcher to remove the meat from the bone unless you ask them too. Its so simple to do it after its cooked. And personally love prime rib with bone on.
Sear first, reverse sear, high heat low heat or low heat high heat are the apparent ever since the Food Network became a staple. 


First: Trying to bring the roast all the way to room temp is silly. Just take it out of the fridge about an hour before roasting.

Season the roast heavily in cracked pepper, coarse kosher salt and mashed up fresh garlic.

Turn oven to 500f and pre-heat. Put roast into oven and time 5 minutes.
After five minutes, turn oven down to 200f and roast for 1 hour per pound.
This is for medium rare to rare roast beef.
You can check with an instant read thermometer but its really not required.

Lastly, why concern yourself over the price? I sometimes splurge on things like this. The last time I splurged, I bought a $200 box of giant king crab legs at Christmas. They were fantastic!

$125 for a prime rib roast is not that bad.
How much would it cost to go and eat this dinner out?
And like around here, our cooking is superior to restaurant fare. Its really not worth going out. We can and do a better job.
If you enjoy this roast, that is all that matters.


----------



## de-nagorg

SeniorSitizen said:


> You don't have enough money remaining :vs_laugh:to go buy a large enough tupper, but in some instances plastic wrap or aluminum foil will suffice as a cover.


My local BIG-LOTS often has Rubbermaid air tight containers for a reasonable price. 

But that is here, not Florida where a $50.00 prime rib costs $132.00.

:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


ED


----------



## Colbyt

J. V. said:


> I have never known any butcher to remove the meat from the bone unless you ask them too. Its so simple to do it after its cooked. And personally love prime rib with bone on.
> .



They don't remove the bone. They slide a knife along the bone, leave a small hinge and tie the meat to the bone.


Makes it 150% easier to carve when the saw guy left the ribs attacked to a thin strip of bone which seems to happen a lot in recent years.


----------



## Nik333

Startingover said:


> She thinks I should take it out several hours before, set on counter, to get it to room temperature. Yes a lot of recipes like Bon Appetit etc. say that but I’m cautious. I don’t want bacteria or toxins on the outside



Sheesh, tell her to read up on Foodborne Infections.:vs_whistle:


----------



## de-nagorg

Startingover said:


> Another thing I wonder about. Potatoes, (No doubt I sound like I’ve never cooked before). I always buy bags of potatoes at Walmart. Either Idaho or Russet. neither was available. Only “WHITE potatoes” that’s kind of vague.


 I have a suggestion, White spuds make great Au-gratin.


ED


----------



## Highlander86

de-nagorg said:


> I just found a way to supplement my piddly SS check.
> 
> Buy Prime Rib here for$10.00 a pound, and ship it to you suckers in Florida for $20.00 a pound.
> 
> Beef is less costly here in Cattle Country. :devil3:
> 
> 
> ED



Florida's third main crop behind oranges and sugar cane is cattle.


----------



## Highlander86

I bought three prime rib roasts last year from Publix (based in Lakeland, FL). During the off season, prime rib is around $15/lb. According to the Publix meat manager I spoke to last year during the Thanksgiving sale, I was advised that twice a year the price falls considerably. Publix in 2019 sold prime rib for $7.99/lbs during Thanksgiving; and $6.99/lbs during Christmas. I bought one prime rib roast during the Thanksgiving sale for close to $53 (6.6 lbs. that includes the bone). At Christmas, I went back and bought two larger roasts to store in the freezer. We cooked one during the lock-down in April 2020 and the second one in June 2020. I plan to do the same this year provided the sales occur.


----------



## SeniorSitizen

I bought a 6 lb. box of restaurant quality hamburger patties for 15 bucks, possibly McDonald leftovers. They were round when purchased and take a more ellipse shape when grilled but taste pretty good, but i drive a Deere X350 to mow my grass.:vs_laugh:


Sorry Start, some days i just can't help it.


----------



## de-nagorg

Highlander86 said:


> Florida's third main crop behind oranges and sugar cane is cattle.


I know they grow cattle there.

But I believe Gators are a bigger crop.

And Tourism, not to mention housing and golf courses. :devil3:


ED


----------



## llowe36

Was this Petty's?


----------



## Highlander86

de-nagorg said:


> I know they grow cattle there.
> 
> But I believe Gators are a bigger crop.
> 
> And Tourism, not to mention housing and golf courses. :devil3:
> 
> 
> ED



https://www.fdacs.gov/Agriculture-Industry/Florida-Agriculture-Overview-and-Statistics


----------



## Startingover

Llow, YES. It was Pettys. How did you know?

An update; it was wonderful, very tender. Tasted like filets. We had leftovers for 3 days. I had a problem cooking it enough. But reheated in the au jus daughter made it was perfect. It was sort of a shame we didn’t eat more at dinner but with the mashed potatoes and Yorkshire pudding it was a lot of food especially since I’m not used to sitting down to a big dinner. Daughter calls my style of eating ‘grazing.’

I want to try another one from our local butcher next month while this is still fresh in my mind so I can compare. I talked to the butcher yesterday and wasn’t sure what he was explaining. He was wearing an ‘Angus’ apron. He said he had a contract and his is choice but can be prime. I can buy just one rib from him. It’s $14.99 a pound.

P.S. Marie Callenders frozen apple pie was really good. There are only so many hours in the day.

Senior, you enjoy that JD.


----------



## Old Thomas

I will give you $5 for 3 bites of the meat.


----------



## Highlander86

Old Thomas said:


> I will give you $5 for 3 bites of the meat.





Here's a way to recoup the cost of the roast! Lol


----------



## J. V.

Highlander86 said:


> Florida's third main crop behind oranges and sugar cane is cattle.


I read once they were number one raising beef cattle. I almost bet a guy and glad I didn't......lol


----------



## Highlander86

J. V. said:


> I read once they were number one raising beef cattle. I almost bet a guy and glad I didn't......lol



They used to be #1 in cattle across the country, but have finally overtaken Kalifornia in oranges.


----------



## Startingover

I used to live farther south in citrus country. While the scent of orange blossoms is intoxicating at times it was over whelming when it permeated the house.


----------



## SeniorSitizen

Startingover said:


> I used to live farther south in citrus country. While the scent of orange blossoms is intoxicating at times it was over whelming when it permeated the house.


Speaking of odor, be glad you don't live down wind of a 150,000 head feed lot that produced your prime rib.:smile: The speed limit should be infinite when driving past one of those corporations. WOW


----------



## Startingover

Senior, there was a little hog farm I used to drive past, in Ohio. Whew.


----------



## de-nagorg

There is a section of Denver, that contains the Regional Slaughter house, that has that aroma.

You can't get through fast enough.



ED


----------



## J. V.

I used to sell and support industrial equipment. I had two chicken processing plants and one pork plant.
I usually skipped lunch on those days.


----------

